# Plastic Chute....



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello all,

Happy New Year to everyone!

I have a Craftsman Snowblower Model 88970 I believe. As I am without a garage, this unit is stored in a shed. This unit has the cables for the 4 way chute control. It also has the plastic on plastic chute. I had difficulties with the chute not moving in either direction up/down or left to right. New years day I brought the unit into my basement and applied heat from a heat gun carefully thinking the cables had frozen, Then I removed the chute and added white lithium grease to the ridge the chute spins on as instructed in the manual. While in the basement the chute control worked ok, in all four directions but seemed a little stiff. I brought it back out side and checked it after work yesterday and it seemed even stiffer to move..after being in the cold for 24 hrs...I didn't want to force it so I left it alone. 

I am wondering it there is a better "cold" weather grease out there for plastic on plastic lubrication or am I left out in the cold on this one....?

Thanks in advance!
Marc


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome, thanks for your question.

Brrr, I see what you mean about being out in the cold on this one...

I've not had that problem using lithium grease myself, but maybe somebody else has knowledge of a better lubricant to use.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum, and I also use white lithium grease on cold weather equipment like blowers.


----------



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Well,

I guess I'll stay with the white lithium grease and really give it a good dose!!! Hopefully it will do better with more of it on it.

Thanks


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lubriplate has a low temp white lithium grease.
Amazon.com: Lubriplate Multi-Purpose Grease: Home Improvement


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

maybe its not the chute. I would disconnect all the cable and controls for the chute and leave it outside. when its nice and cold see if everything moves freely or not.

maybe the cables are beginning to seize up.


----------

